# Which Incubator for Ambilobe Panther Chameleons?



## Hermann-Chameleon (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, I currently have a Juragon Pro incubator for my tortoises but have decided to get a different type for my ambilobe panther chameleon eggs for when we are ready to breed and wanted your opinions on which one to get. I do not want to build my own at least until I move out into my own home. I don't want to go too cheap if it isn't going to do the job and not too expensive but don't mind paying a fair price if it is worth it! 

I have been looking at the Hobby Reptibreeder, however, can only find a couple of German vids of this on youtube and no English reviews I know German products are usually built extremely well. Also have been looking at the Zoomed Reptibator which I have seen a lot of good and an equal amount of bad reviews on. 

Does anybody have any experience with either of these as nearly every incubator reviews have good and bad ones. Or have any of you used the Juragon Pro for chameleons? I found it to be very good for my tortoises even though it does have a small fan inside and people say you shouldn't use an incubator with a fan for tortoise eggs but they hatched ok and were very healthy. This is why I am looking at still air incubators for them to do a test between the two. Would the fan issue be similar for chameleons?

*Link to Hobby Rebtibreeder:*

Hobby ReptiBreeder, digitally controlled incubator

*Link to Zoomed Reptibator:*

ReptiBator Incubator

*Link to Juragon Pro:*

R•com Buy-Incubators - Juragon Pro

Cheers, 

John


----------



## reptilemadsue (Aug 23, 2010)

*Incubator for Ambilobe Panther Chameleons*

Hi
We have hatched out our Ambanja Panther Chameleon eggs in a poly box fitted with a small heat mat and Pulse Proportional stat and had over 90% hatch so far using this method.


----------



## Hermann-Chameleon (Jan 15, 2012)

I decided to buy the Hobby Reptibreeder as spoke to an extremely helpful guy at Triple 8 Reptiles - 888 Reptiles - Online Reptile Shop UK - Reptile Supplies who sells both this one and the more expensive Zoomed Reptibator and he recommended the Hobby Reptibreeder as he has used this in the past and is apparently very accurate. From my past experience with German made products I decided to give it a shot. 

I will do a review on both the Hobby Reptibreeder and the Juragon Pro incubator in the future hatching both tortoises and ambilobe panther chameleons in both.


----------



## Hermann-Chameleon (Jan 15, 2012)

reptilemadsue said:


> Hi
> We have hatched out our Ambanja Panther Chameleon eggs in a poly box fitted with a small heat mat and Pulse Proportional stat and had over 90% hatch so far using this method.


I will in the future attempt to make my own incubator but whilst I'm still living at home it's just easier to buy one. I will prob start off with the way you do it and then would eventually like to convert a fridge, I have the perfect fridge for it too which I currently hibernate my tortoises in but will need to upgrade when I move out also!


----------

